# ESPN 360



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

Suddenlink just announced they have added ESPN360. I know there are not a lot of us that use Suddenlink, but they are one of the 10 biggest Cable companies in the US. They just announced via Twitter that they will be adding it for "free." Although, it's my understanding that nobody charges for ESPN360....


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Content on ESPN360.com is available only to those whose ISP pays for it. Cox just ponied up so those with Cox as their ISP can now access ESPN360.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ESPN360#Controversy


> ESPN360 is only available to ISPs that have paid for the service. This has been a point of controversy, since it leaves a large number of customers unable to use it. For instance, Time Warner Cable, the largest cable provider in the nation, has not paid for ESPN360.
> 
> To add to the controversy ESPN has rolled over its online ESPN GamePlan package to ESPN360.com as of September 1, 2007. On-line viewers that do not have an ESPN360.com affiliated ISP will be unable to receive the Gameplan content online. However, individuals who do have an ESPN360.com affiliated ISP will get the ESPN GamePlan or ESPN Full Court content online for free[2].
> 
> As of February, 2009, however, if you tie your "myESPN" account to your affiliated ISP access, you can access ESPN360.com from a computer that is NOT on your ISP's network. This effectively make ESPN360.com access available to myESPN viewers outside their ISP's network.


affiliate list: http://espn.go.com/broadband/espn360/affList


----------

